# Dos commands move/rename/ to access a harddrive..help!



## Titanz (Aug 1, 2003)

I have a file on my external harddrive that is 300mb and everytime I open F: drive which is my external it freezes and says Not Responding.

I want to use the Command Prompt to move or delete this file out of the F drive and onto the C drive my main harddrive.

When I go into command and go to F:/ and I type in dir and get a list of all my folders and the one file I have on the harddrive it says Microsoft Office 2000 Premium.exe as the name of the file I want to move/delete.

Anyone have any suggestion on how to get rid of this file so I can access everything else on this drive. 

I have tried del Microsoft Office 2000 Premium.exe 
move Microsoft Office 2000 Premium.exe 
rename Microsoft Office 2000 Premium.exe 

and it says everytime either can't find this file or incorrect use of command NEED HELP


----------



## rogers55 (Mar 25, 2000)

Titanz,

Maybe it won't recognize the long file name with DOS commands.
Try:
DEL MICROS~1.EXE

Regards,
Roger


----------

